# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Stephen Hawking Predicts, This Pill Will Change Humanity"

## Ronin Truth

> *Stephen Hawking Predicts, This Pill Will Change Humanity" - Harvard Study Shows Brain Boosting Smart Drug Proven To Double IQ Is The Biggest Discovery In History*
> 
> BY RICHARD MASON
> 
> Updated 0202 GMT(0902HKT) Tuesday, August 11, 2015
> 
> Recently Hawking made some comments in an interview with Anderson Cooper about a brain booster that would become the biggest event in human history
> 
> Stephen Hawking credits his ability to function and maintained focused on such a high level to a certain set of smart drugs that enhance cognitive brain function and neural connectivity, while strengthening the prefrontal cortex and boosting memory and recall.
> ...



http://www.cnn.com-news.report/us/br...k001&q=1ask30u

----------


## specsaregood

unfortunately it only works on reptilians; mammals need not apply.

----------


## staerker

..

----------


## timosman

WTF is this crap ? This is not CNN. ICANN just created a bunch of new TLDs and it seems scammers are taking advantage of it. I can only imagine how much confusion this will create for everybody in the coming days.

----------


## wizardwatson

"Double IQ"???

Apparently the IQ of the guy who authored the article doesn't have a high enough IQ to realize that "doubling IQ" is not how IQ works.

Anyway, disappointing to know that Hawking is pushing people to take speed.  What people fail to understand is that TIME is the major limiter on human capacity.  Therefore if you simply push the body's capacities and rev the engine you can increase all its capacities.  So many drugs are at root simply speed/stimulants.  And ultimately your body will have negative side effects from pushing it beyond its normal capacity.

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

> WTF is this crap ? This is not CNN. ICANN just created a bunch of new TLDs and it seems scammers are taking advantage of it. I can only imagine how much confusion this will create for everybody in the coming days.


Good catch. I was about to share this article.

----------


## timosman

> Anyway, disappointing to know that Hawking is pushing people to take speed.  What people fail to understand is that TIME is the major limiter on human capacity.  Therefore if you simply push the body's capacities and rev the engine you can increase all its capacities.  So many drugs are at root simply speed/stimulants.  And ultimately your body will have negative side effects from pushing it beyond its normal capacity.


I thought you were smarted than this

----------


## wizardwatson

> WTF is this crap ? This is not CNN. ICANN just created a bunch of new TLDs and it seems scammers are taking advantage of it. I can only imagine how much confusion this will create for everybody in the coming days.


Good catch.  Scammers.

http://sickhorses.com/2015/08/09/ste...human-history/

I actually checked the story too, but like a lot of new stories that just hit the net there aren't a lot of google results discrediting it.

Roll with the punches.

----------


## wizardwatson

> I thought you were smarted than this


Network trust effect.  Ronin posted it.  Statistically Ronin doesn't get hoodwinked.

My impression anyway.

----------


## tod evans

> "Double IQ"???
> 
> Apparently the IQ of the guy who authored the article doesn't have a high enough IQ to realize that "doubling IQ" is not how IQ works.
> 
> *Anyway, disappointing to know that Hawking is pushing people to take speed*.  What people fail to understand is that TIME is the major limiter on human capacity.  Therefore if you simply push the body's capacities and rev the engine you can increase all its capacities.  So many drugs are at root simply speed/stimulants.  And ultimately your body will have negative side effects from pushing it beyond its normal capacity.


This is not speed as speed is defined.

Twisting or manipulating is best left to the charlatans....

----------


## wizardwatson

> This is not speed as speed is defined.
> 
> Twisting or manipulating is best left to the charlatans....


Generalizing isn't twisting.

----------


## timosman

*They changed the way the internet works. Scammer rush in to exploit the lack of user awareness of the new GTLDs. This is not your granddaddy's internet anymore.*

----------


## tod evans

> Generalizing isn't twisting.


Semantics is childish, $#@! off!

----------


## Ronin Truth

A cure for statism?

----------


## wizardwatson

> Semantics is childish, $#@! off!


But saying "$#@! off" is very adult.

----------


## Ronin Truth

*cogniq*

https://www.google.com/search?q=cogniq&hl=en&biw=&bih=&gbv=2&oq=cogniq&gs  _l=heirloom-serp.12..0l10.91688.6546938.0.6552782.6.6.0.0.0.0.  297.983.0j5j1.6.0....0...1ac.1.34.heirloom-serp..0.6.983.Y3GU746roAs

----------


## Ronin Truth

*
"Be not the first by whom the new are tried, Nor yet the last to lay the old aside." -- Alexander Pope 



*

----------


## Zippyjuan

> "Double IQ"???
> 
> Apparently the IQ of the guy who authored the article doesn't have a high enough IQ to realize that "doubling IQ" is not how IQ works.
> 
> Anyway, disappointing to know that Hawking is pushing people to take speed.  What people fail to understand is that TIME is the major limiter on human capacity.  Therefore if you simply push the body's capacities and rev the engine you can increase all its capacities.  So many drugs are at root simply speed/stimulants.  And ultimately your body will have negative side effects from pushing it beyond its normal capacity.


The "Double IQ" is a major red flag to me.  Making rediculous claims like that brings all their other claims into question. (Noting it wasn't real in the first place).

----------


## Ronin Truth

Avg IQ of Americans is 100. Double that is a greater ~IQ than Isaac Newton. We could really use a bunch more of those brains.

What's the opposite of an Idiocracy? 

The Singularity IS approaching.

----------


## timosman

> We could really use a bunch more of those brains.


Use them for what ????





> The Singularity IS approaching.


Hail Singularity! I will no longer need to think.

----------


## jllundqu

Soooooo.....

If I took this drug, my IQ would jump to 262?  Highly unlikely.  But interesting.

----------


## thoughtomator

The mention of Anderson Cooper's name as a booster of the drug should be more than enough to dissuade any aware person from getting anywhere near it. Its primary effect is probably to make the subject more obedient to authority.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> The mention of Anderson Cooper's name as a booster of the drug should be more than enough to dissuade any aware person from getting anywhere near it. Its primary effect is probably to make the subject more obedient to authority.


That's none too bright.

----------


## Ronin Truth

I'm accepting applications from idiot test subjects.

----------


## thoughtomator



----------


## tod evans

The real world "stupid pill";

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Use them for what ????
> 
> *"Can only learn more, never less."*
> 
> Hail Singularity! I will no longer need to think. 
> 
> *Dropping out IS an option.
> *


//

----------


## thoughtomator

Just think about it, people. If this were real there would be a revolution within weeks of it hitting the mass market. Unless there is some dire side effect not listed in the advertising.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Obvious snake oil should be obvious.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Obvious snake oil should be obvious.


We shall see.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ya, and since the 60's people have been advertising the "break through" energy machine that creates electricity from magnetism that is "just around the corner" from being released.  You can be one of the pre-order lucky ones!  Just send in $1999 and that will guarantee you one of the first thousand machines off the assembly line and you can say "goodbye" to electric bills forever!!!

----------


## Ronin Truth

Chemical assistance for Alzheimer's treatment?

https://www.google.com/search?q=alzh...39.K8LeZv18qDI

----------


## Sola_Fide

You don't know an ad when you see one?

----------


## RJB

> You don't know an ad when you see one?


That's why those ads work so well.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> You don't know an ad when you see one?



At times I learn a few things from ads, don't you?

----------


## Ronin Truth

I wonder how much they had to pay Hawking for his endorsement?

----------


## oyarde

> The "Double IQ" is a major red flag to me.  Making rediculous claims like that brings all their other claims into question. (Noting it wasn't real in the first place).


Well , for me it was Tom Brady , there is nothing in the universe that can double that IQ.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Ya, and since the 60's people have been advertising the "break through" energy machine that creates electricity from magnetism that is "just around the corner" from being released.  You can be one of the pre-order lucky ones!  Just send in $1999 and that will guarantee you one of the first thousand machines off the assembly line and you can say "goodbye" to electric bills forever!!!


Yet Tesla invented wireless electricity and he got blackballed harder than Ron Paul on the television. JP Morgan didn't want to lose on his investment.
Tesla's technology is being used today, for gimmicky $#@! like "charge pads" for cellphones.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Double IQs? 

Who will sweep the floors, scrub the bathrooms and collect the trash, etc.?

*ROBOTS???*

----------


## Mach

https://cogniqxl.com



1 Bottle - $49.85

----------


## Ronin Truth

> https://cogniqxl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Bottle - $49.85


Hold out until the generic knock offs.

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

> Just think about it, people. If this were real there would be a revolution within weeks of it hitting the mass market. Unless there is some dire side effect not listed in the advertising.


Exactly. If people got smarter then they'd see that freedom & free markets are the way to go, not socialism & centralization of power.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Exactly. If people got smarter then they'd see that freedom & free markets are the way to go, not socialism & centralization of power.


economy and government are 2 different things

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Yet Tesla invented wireless electricity and he got blackballed harder than Ron Paul on the television. JP Morgan didn't want to lose on his investment.
> Tesla's technology is being used today, for gimmicky $#@! like "charge pads" for cellphones.


It is certainly true that Tesla developed a way to deliver electricity without wires.  That is not to say he created energy from nothing.  The energy was "generated" in the usual way, only the delivery method was wireless.  The reason the energy people did not like it was there was no way to meter the electricity used for payment.  Of course they would go broke from everyone just putting up an antenna to receive the electricity that someone else had produced.  His method generates a great deal of electrical interference by today's standard and is incompatible with all our current electronics.  If we tried to use his method today it would interfere with all transmissions we rely on every second of our hi-tech existence.

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://www.electricuniverse.info/Introduction

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

> economy and government are 2 different things


And?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> http://www.electricuniverse.info/Introduction


AAKKKK!!  Whoever designed that sight must be color blind.  Using a "dark blue" to highlight links against a black background makes for VERY hard reading.  I shut the page after the first paragraph...

----------


## Ronin Truth

> AAKKKK!! Whoever designed that sight must be color blind. Using a "dark blue" to highlight links against a black background makes for VERY hard reading. I shut the page after the first paragraph...


It works for me.

Any excuse will do. 

Try a different browser...... or not. <shrug>

----------


## Origanalist

Hmmmm...

10 Years In Jail For What? Johnny Depp Tells Anderson Cooper Dogs Aren't His Only Problem. Actor Also Had Banned Smart Drugs on Him [snip]

Will you be one of the lucky few who have their hands on the next step of human evolution?
Try Synagen IQ

Please Hurry To Get Free Bottle of Synagen IQ



Take advantage of our exclusive link and pay FREE for shipping! 
This special offer ends: Tuesday, August 18, 2015


http://discoverymobilenews.com/twitt...a91begzuw#hash

----------


## Ronin Truth

^ Is it endorsed by Stephen Hawking?

----------


## Origanalist

> ^ Is it endorsed by Stephen Hawking?


No idea, there is a link....

----------


## Mach

The "parent" pill?

FDA Approved

http://news.yahoo.com/smart-drug-mod...235500183.html




> The "smart drug" modafinil actually does work for some people, improving their performance on long and complex tasks, also enhancing decision-making and planning skills, a new review of studies finds.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

is this the real reason Hawkings is wheelchair bound?

----------


## timosman

> is this the real reason Hawkings is wheelchair bound?


You should watch The Theory of Everything

----------

